# Tamarind Sauces from Indian



## jpinmaryland (Apr 3, 2005)

This is one of the 3 staple condiments at the local indian restaurant (the others are a sour lemon chutney and a yogurt mint sauce). The tamarind sauce is a brownish color and almost like that Honey/Mustard sauce from Macdonalds! 
 
I asked the maitr'de what was in it and he said something like: 
 
Ketchup; vinegar, brown sugar, garlic, tamarind, cumin, cayenne, salt and pepper. 
 
I think that was what he said anyhow I did some google searching to see what other recipes there were (one or two of these may already be on this web site, so forgive me): 
 
1)  tamarind sauce

1 tablespoon thick tamarind paste
1 cup water
2 teaspoon sugar or molasses
1 teaspoon roasted cumin
red chillie powder
a pinch of black rock salt
salt to taste

Mix the thick tamarind paste with the water, sugar or molasses, cumin, red chilli powder, black rock salt, and salt to taste.
Bring to boil slowly in a small saucepan an cook until the sauce is a little thick and syrupy.
 
Seems similar
 
2) Tamarind Sauce 
 
_2 ounces tamarind pulp_ 

_1¼ cups water_ 

_1 tablespoon honey, warmed enough to liquefy_ 

_¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper _

_½ teaspoon cumin seeds_ 

_½ teaspoon chili powder_ 

_1 tablespoon chopped mint leaves _Soak the tamarind pulp in water overnight. Mash it into the water and blend. Strain the liquid through a sieve and discard any fibers. Stir in the remaining ingredients, except for the mint, and mix thoroughly. Sprinkle with mint and serve chilled.

 
 
3) Tangerine Tamarind Sauce 
Yields: about 1 ½ c 

1 c white vinegar 
½ c water 
peels of 3 tangerines 
1 T minced fresh gingerroot 
juice of 10 tangerines 
1 T tamarind paste 

In a saucepan, bring the vinegar and sugar to a boil. Add the tangerine peels and ginger, and simmer until the liquid is reduced by a half, about 15 minutes. Remove from the heat, strain the liquid into a bowl, and discard the peels and ginger. Return the liquid to the saucepan, add the tangerine juice and the tamarind paste, bring to a simmer, and reduce by a half to a third, about 20 minutes. Remove the sauce from the heat and allow it to cool to room temperature. Keeps for up to 2 weeks. 
 
[I think that one may be already in here]
 
4) another one
 
4 oz. Wet tamarind
1 c hot water
1/8 c oil
½ tbsp chopped garlic
1/3 c tomato paste
1 tsp paprika
½ c sugar
1 tsp salt
 
So...any more comments, corrections, additions?


----------

